# Hitting the Pan-MSF/ Finishng off a Full Pigment



## Eemaan (Mar 14, 2006)

Just wondered if any of you have actually finished a MSF or a full pigment jar? 

If so, how long did it take? My stereo rose and so ceylon barely look touched and naked pigment which i use as a base every day looks unmoved- and its a sample!


----------



## chako012 (Mar 14, 2006)

Me?? nope not yet ..lol prob never...I just like to look at my make up


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

ive finished a jar of deep blue green but thats the only one.  i can barely hit pan on an eyeshadow, let alone an msf!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG! ! honestly can't imagine using anything up ever... I have a full jar of Pink Opal pigemnt which I love and use quite often and I've only used about 4mm off the lot... So I'm going to start selling little bits of it... I can't see how anyone could really use a full jar of pigment...


----------



## user2 (Mar 14, 2006)

I can see the pan in my Gleam and Amber Lights e/s! *wooot*


----------



## jenjunsan (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_ive finished a jar of deep blue green but thats the only one.  i can barely hit pan on an eyeshadow, let alone an msf!_

 

How in the world did you use a full jar???  Of course I know that I will never use a whole jar, yet I buy backups of LE colors.  What sense does that make?  I guess if I spill one or something I won't have to cry over it.  Also, my daughter will be wearing makeup in a few years so I can justify it that way too.....


----------



## panties (Mar 14, 2006)

i use stereo rose almost everyday and not that it has hit a pan, but i know it will in the near future since the dome is completely gone. i've used goldmine and amber lights and my metamorph is about to hit the pan.

=)


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

ummmm, not even close.... i have vanilla piggie which i use a lot and i havent even put a dent in the jar.. its still all the way up to the top i cant even see the side of the jar at all. as for MSFs... yeah right... lmao. that will last me like forever!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2006)

the first eyeshadow i started seeing the pan was gleam, and i've had it for 2 years now, bit that's only cos i use it as a blush hehe... and now i can see it in my vex too, cos it my fave brow bone highlighter so i use it quite a lot...


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 14, 2006)

I can see the pan in my blacktied and phloof, but never in anything else.


----------



## glamella (Mar 14, 2006)

Shadows I've hit the pan on many times. My porcelain pink MSF will take a while, but I do use it everyday.  Pigments...I can go through a jar in a year or so if I use them often. I just have so many options that I don't use up as quickly, but I used to finish stuff up pretty quickly before.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_ive finished a jar of deep blue green but thats the only one.  i can barely hit pan on an eyeshadow, let alone an msf!_

 





  u finished a whole jar?!?! wow! how long did that take??


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 14, 2006)

most of my pigment collection will last long enough to go in my will, i swear.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 14, 2006)

Only some of the shadows in my kit show pan...my personal stuff looks untouched!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use up pan e/s pretty quickly... and I've only had my So Ceylon MSF for a month and I've already put a big dent in it, so I'm sure I'll finish it up in a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is sad... I hope they re-release it! 

I've only gone through two Vanilla pigments, one Rose pigment, and I'm down to the half-way point on my Pink Opal and Pink Pearl pigments. I use them to make tinted balms, so they go pretty quickly that way!


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I use up pan e/s pretty quickly... and I've only had my So Ceylon MSF for a month and I've already put a big dent in it, so I'm sure I'll finish it up in a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is sad... I hope they re-release it! 

I've only gone through two Vanilla pigments, one Rose pigment, and I'm down to the half-way point on my Pink Opal and Pink Pearl pigments. I use them to make tinted balms, so they go pretty quickly that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow..... two vanillas....... sheesh!!!!!!


----------



## anuy (Mar 14, 2006)

i've used up pan eyesahdow before.... concrete (what i use for my brows) has been used up and ricepaper is holdiing on for dear life. i've used a whole thing of bare canvas paint but it took me 3 years. i have way too many eyeshadows to use it all up though... which worries me because it's shelf life is what? 2 years?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 14, 2006)

I would never use up even 10% of a pigment jar probably which is why i can't justify ever buying a full jar and i don't ebay so i can't get hold of samples except for when a nice SA gives me one at the counter.

My Stereo Rose looks unused and i'd say i use it semi-regularly, i think i would probably finish that some day though...in the very very long future.


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 14, 2006)

i'm so close but so far away from hitting pan in my shroom e/s. lol. i used my violet pigment like twice on my eyes. and i used a quarter in my hair...so...that took up a lot. but i probably wont see the end of it until forever! cuz i'm just not a pigment person. and msf..well i just got petticoat when it came out. i use it everyday but it'll last and last and last...blah blah blah.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 14, 2006)

the only shadow i've seen pan with was brule, used to use it as a wash and was one of the few shadows i had back then. the more you have the longer the rotation is before you use the same color again...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 14, 2006)

I've gone thru Vanilla, Old Gold, and am almost at the midpoint on my second Pink Pearl.  I make my own little TLC's with Pink Pearl (well, lots of others too, But PP is my favorite). You can use up quite a bit of them when you mix them with other products. Keep in mind I've been using pigments for about 4 years.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 14, 2006)

i used trax, amberlights, shroom and nylon all to the pan
my 1st pf i about flat


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 14, 2006)

ive got quite a few es i hit pan on..a lot!


----------



## ben (Mar 14, 2006)

i purchased my first MAC shadow (patina) in 02/04 and finished it in the summer of 05. 

i am no where close to finishing any other shadows, but i've hit the pan on: woodwinked, shroom, beaded, vex and b. iris.

i don't know about all of you but i love hitting the pan, it feels like such an accomplishment!!


----------



## polobear45 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm on my 3 or 4th Patina (lost count)and 2nd Shroom .


----------



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

My Petticoat MSF is getting a good sized dent in it. As far as e/s go, Amber Lights, Slip Pink, and Soba are the only ones that are close to pan.


----------



## n_j_t (Mar 14, 2006)

I've finished Ricepaper (a couple of times) and Goldmine, but that's about it. The only piggie I have that's a full jar is Lovely Lily and I doubt I'll ever finish it! Since I got into MAC and makeup in general, I use less of any one product I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Naheed (Mar 14, 2006)

never 'hit pan' on anything mac, but i don't have much mac. i hit pan for the first time this year on a gold annabelle shadow i've had for 4 yrs. so it takes me awhile lol


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 14, 2006)

i've used up several honesty shadows, cause i love it, and i used to use it daily, although not so much anymore because i've expanded my collection so much. i've had a full size rose pigment jar for almost 3 years, given some to my friend, sampled it out, and used a lot myself and i still have half a jar. i use goldenaire the most, and have sampled that out as well, and you can barely tell i've made a dent in it, yet i have backups of all the LE pigments, lol. same with my MSFs, i use stereo rose and gold deposit a LOT and you can't even tell. does anyone know, are the MSFs domed at the bottom, or flat? like, is the pan  flat and the rpoduct domed? or is the pan dome shaped, and the product flat. does that make sense to anyone? lol.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 14, 2006)

Good Q Bellaetoile! I'm thinking it'll be flat underneath..but i don't know really.

What do the people who make tinted lipbalms with pigments use? Clear TLCs or other things? I'd love to do that.


----------



## lara (Mar 14, 2006)

I've hit pan on Shroom several times, and I've gone through several units of Swish.


----------



## Peaches (Mar 14, 2006)

I havent hit pan on anything ever. My Naked You msf broke though, I think I was just being a bit rough with it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_  i use stereo rose and gold deposit a LOT and you can't even tell. does anyone know, are the MSFs domed at the bottom, or flat? like, is the pan  flat and the rpoduct domed? or is the pan dome shaped, and the product flat. does that make sense to anyone? lol._

 
I didn't hit the pan, but totally smashed my Metal Rock on the floor. The bottom is flat and has some ridges in it, if anyone cares to know. 
Fortunately, the case didn't open when I dropped it, so I was able to keep the powder in a sifter. At least that part is sturdy, lol


----------



## brandi (Mar 14, 2006)

i've never hit pan on anything that i have!! i have a lot of e/s and they are close to shelf life but i asked my MAC MA about the shelf life and they said as long as it's not hard or diff in any way it should be fine to use.... so i was like okay!!! but my sister did crack my seedy pearl... does that count lolz...as for pigments i cant even get rid of samples that i've had for months!


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 15, 2006)

i've gone through all of a brill, a pink freeze, both to complete emptiness and i've more than hit the pan with vanilla e/s, shroom, and fade.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 15, 2006)

I've hit the pan in Shroom, White Frost, Vapour TWICE, I've used 4 Pressed Powders, and my pigments look like new.  At least I know I'm getting my money's worth.  

Missy - Deep blue green?  Holy shit and that isn't even a "typical" color like some of the neutrals u can wear on a daily basis.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 15, 2006)

I havent hit any pans YET!Thank goodness.But my crystal avalanche and goldmine are comming close =) And as for pigments and MSF's I already know they will last a life time!


----------



## Gisselle (Mar 15, 2006)

Ive only hit pan on Sushi Flower, my first mac e/s eyeshadow ever and my pigments looks new still which i have had for years.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 15, 2006)

I am on my third arena e/s (use it all the time on my browbone) and have hit pan on amber lights, nylon, carbon, black tied, contrast, and beauty marked.  However, I cannot imagine when I will finish off a whole jar of pigment!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever finish anything (probably I'll make it for lippies. I really use them a lot.) Ah.. well.. the plan it to own everything, not to finish everything.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 15, 2006)

see brandi i told you the pigments will last us a lifetime!cheeeee heeeeee pigment haul here we come!


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_see brandi i told you the pigments will last us a lifetime!cheeeee heeeeee pigment haul here we come!_

 
Oh yeah! thank god we are almost on the same island! hehehe... i tell you we are like the only ones on oahu/hawaii! i know there is another gurl... but is there anyone else? i guess we are the real chronic of hawaii! lolz... yes yes yes pigments here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_Oh yeah! thank god we are almost on the same island! hehehe... i tell you we are like the only ones on oahu/hawaii! i know there is another gurl... but is there anyone else? i guess we are the real chronic of hawaii! lolz... yes yes yes pigments here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait!_

 
I know Brandi, are we really the only people from Hawaii?Wow.


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 15, 2006)

The absolute only thing i've hit pan on was Expensive Pink, and that didnt take me long....maybe....7-8 months? Now im scared to use it, cuz i dont want it gone...even though its permanent, i'd rather save for LE items. 


But i can tell that most of my collection is going to last me till im dead. I told my sister if she was worthy then i would leave it all to her *lol*


----------



## Koni (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm on my third vex and second trax (I use this combination a lot) and have hit pan on sprout, nylon and patina.
I'm also about halfway through a (now discontinued) green pigment which I've had for 2 years already and I'm seriously gonna cry when I finish it, but at this rate, that won't be for another year or so.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 15, 2006)

i finished vex, patina, and motif in the last few years, and am on my second pot of each.

btw- mrskloo & someone else (forgot who) is from hawaii, too!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 15, 2006)

well dressed blush all the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mylar nylon and frost white? es's have all hit the pan but have a lot left in em.
nothing else unless it has broken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(except for l/s' and compacts-hee!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 15, 2006)

In the past 9 months, I've gone through 2 sketches, 2 motifs, 1 beautiful iris, and hit pan on vanilla, phloof, white frost, hepcat, shimmermoss and juxt. If I worked at a MAC store, I'm sure I'd go through at least 1 pink opal a year.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I know Brandi, are we really the only people from Hawaii?Wow._

 
sweet and I are from Oahu.  mrskloo is from B.I.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

I've totally finished off Wisp(disc.) I'm hitting the pan on Shroom and Sable.
My Shimpagne MSF is flat on top :/


----------



## ladydanger (Mar 16, 2006)

finished 5 vanillas, 3 vapours, 2 beautiful iris, 1 folie, 1 coppering, 3 soft browns, 1 shimmermoss
running low on violet pigment.


----------



## Eilinoir (Mar 16, 2006)

Only one e/s:
It took me 2 1/2 years to hit pan with Shroom...it's now 3 years (since I bought it) and there's about a 2-3mm ring of product left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For you ladies using up your pigments, are you just talking about your 5g or so sample containers? I was under the impression the original poster was referring to the full-sized jars you buy pigments in from MAC stores.

And if you did all finish off those big jars, then...WHOA!!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm starting to wonder if i should ever even consider buying a full sized pigment..seems like such a waste to get it as i'm a light user than most anyway and i don't do Ebay so i can't buy samples or even sell most of my full sized pot off if i got one.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 16, 2006)

I've used about 1/2 a jar of Rose pigment, mixing my own lip glosses and balms. I'm close to hitting pan on Juxt and Naked Lunch.


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 16, 2006)

i can see the pan in goldmine, and in pearl CCB, which i used to use like everyday for a year...i'm surprised too, because i use a lot of carbon, and if it hadn't of shattered, i would have not seen the pan yet!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_does anyone know, are the MSFs domed at the bottom, or flat? like, is the pan  flat and the rpoduct domed? or is the pan dome shaped, and the product flat. does that make sense to anyone? lol._

 
the pan is flat, the MSF is domed, so even when the dome is gone there's still lots more product left.


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 16, 2006)

dontcha just love mac?! the products will last you such a LONG time! so ur def. getting ur moneys worth!


----------



## Sprout (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm close to hitting empty on Vanilla pigment, but only because I use it to blend with other shades.  I also use it as a wash/highlight shade often and in the middle of my lips with gloss to highlight.


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 16, 2006)

I've used up an entire Beaded e/s and Well Dressed blush and I'm beginning to see pan on another one. . .it's honesty I think (I know it's in my neutrals palette).  My hush CCB is about shot too.


But if you wanna talk about bottles of foundation or powder compacts. . .now that's a different story!


(thinking out loud: I wonder how long it's going to take me to use up a creme blush. . .)


----------



## Makeupluvr (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i've used up several honesty shadows, cause i love it, and i used to use it daily, although not so much anymore because i've expanded my collection so much. i've had a full size rose pigment jar for almost 3 years, given some to my friend, sampled it out, and used a lot myself and i still have half a jar. i use goldenaire the most, and have sampled that out as well, and you can barely tell i've made a dent in it, yet i have backups of all the LE pigments, lol. same with my MSFs, i use stereo rose and gold deposit a LOT and you can't even tell. does anyone know, are the MSFs domed at the bottom, or flat? like, is the pan  flat and the rpoduct domed? or is the pan dome shaped, and the product flat. does that make sense to anyone? lol._

 
I tried to depot a mineralized e/s and there was NO pan!  I don't know if it was a fluke or what but I didn't want to test out any of the others.  It was just the bottom of the product (which as we know is baked) with some of the glue they use to glue in the pans stuck to the plastic you pop out to heat over a candle (I use the candle method).  So I would think if that is not a fluke, all the mineralized items are the same.

As for me, I have used up 1 nylon, 1 pink freeze (and hit pan on the 2nd one), 1 or 2 shrooms (and hit pan on the current one I have).  But I started using MAC in '98 and nylon and pink freeze were amongst my first colors.  I think there are some others I have hit pan on but I am at work so I can't check for sure =)  Oh, and 2 Beige-ing shadesticks!  I L O V E that baby!  I have NEVER used a whole pigment but I have over 50 so I know those will be passed on from generation to generation!  LOL.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 16, 2006)

I've hit pan only on blushbaby blush and the rest that you can see pan is from unfortunate accidents.  I've got a gold deposit that is flat on top of it from it's first release and a stereo rose that all that's left is the ridged pan and a pot of crushed msf (accident-sob).  I was so scared of running out that I bought two backups and now I doubt that I'll ever finish it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm on my 3rd shroom and vapour and 2nd crystal, hush and girlie. I used my vanilla pigment as a wash almost every day for a year and it still looks full - I don't think I could ever use a whole pigment!


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 17, 2006)

just curious. Do pigment samples actually last 20-25 uses like they "say"?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_just curious. Do pigment samples actually last 20-25 uses like they "say"?_

 
If you're just using them as eyeshadows, Yes. They last a long time. If you are mixing them to make lip color, colored hair gel, and nail polish colors, they don't last as long.


----------



## Eemaan (May 25, 2006)

how exciting, im very close to hitting the pan on Girlie and will be crying when i get to hitting the pan on my Glama Ray. Nooooooooooo


----------



## mjalomo (May 25, 2006)

I hit pan last July on my pro sable and naked lunch.  I bought back up pots, but the originals are still going suprisingly strong.  I have had my melon and tan since they originally were released, and they are still full even though I've used then in moisturizer on my legs & arms, on eyes, cheeks, and lips, and in my hair. I have gone through two ornamental lipglosses and one powerpoint eye pencil, and one strength lipstick.  The rest of my collection looks untouched.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 25, 2006)

all my shadows look un touched some are lol
but ive had dollymix blush since last july and thts nearly all gone


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

I can see the pan on my Steamy! e/s but that's cos its broken up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my mom's Felt Blue e/s has hit the pan and she only had it like 2 months =| but then again she uses it everyday


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 25, 2006)

I only just got my vanilla pigment and there's no dent yet lol and i had my samples a month and theres no dents and i used loads


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 25, 2006)

Hit pan on my Nylon e/s (had it 1 1/2 years) and the rest of my e/s some have good sized dips but not hit pan,.. and I have hit pan on Breath of Plum Blush (1 1/2 years), Pink Flurry shimmer powder (hanging on by a thread had it 1 year), used up a whole Belightful IPP (only had it 1/2 year), hit pan on my Blushing Femme (this is from Whos that Lady) and my Tahitian Sand BP (From Catherine D). I have so many pigments that I probably will never use them all up and I have resolved not to buy any more backups of pigments,.. 1 jar seems to be enough.


----------



## mspixieears (May 25, 2006)

Heh, my only MSF is one of my most used face items. I think the only way to finish it would be to eat it. Seeing as I have such a small face and all.


----------



## Summer (May 25, 2006)

I have hit the pan on vanilla shadow for the 2nd time. I am using the shadow by the edges of the pan now.  I just bought the 3rd pan of vanilla waiting on the side lines.


----------



## bottleblack (May 25, 2006)

I've hit pan on Sweet Lust and Honesty. I've gone through a full Pink Freeze but I dropped it and lost a bit of product so I'm not quite sure that counts.

A pigment or MSF?! I doubt I'll ever use one up.


----------



## mac_goddess (May 25, 2006)

i mostly look at my makeup, i hardly wear it.  somedays i'll be bored and try a new look but for the most part since i'm at the gym so often, i just don't put anything on.

i'd say 95% of my shadows are still new and untouched, minus a color swatch


----------



## dollbabybex (May 26, 2006)

god ive finished romp, pink freeze, honesty, beauty marked, crystal avalanche. 

my white frost pigment took me agggges like years to finish, i used it everyday as a highlighter, under eyebrows, inner eyes, cheeks, and spilt it lots too!ha!

i go thru blusher like theres no tommorow...ive finished well dressed, shy angel, dollymix, breezy,  thats in 6 months!ha! i love heavy blush!!

xx


----------



## koolmnbv (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i've used up several honesty shadows, cause i love it, and i used to use it daily, although not so much anymore because i've expanded my collection so much. i've had a full size rose pigment jar for almost 3 years, given some to my friend, sampled it out, and used a lot myself and i still have half a jar. i use goldenaire the most, and have sampled that out as well, and you can barely tell i've made a dent in it, yet i have backups of all the LE pigments, lol. same with my MSFs, i use stereo rose and gold deposit a LOT and you can't even tell. does anyone know, are the MSFs domed at the bottom, or flat? like, is the pan  flat and the rpoduct domed? or is the pan dome shaped, and the product flat. does that make sense to anyone? lol._

 
They are flat I only know this because I dropped my naked you msf and it broke everywhere and I got to see the pan, but being the obsessed girl I am I gathered all the broken pieces and bought a sifter type jar and now its a loose shimmer powder in a sifter jar lol,,,,,and thats the only time ive hit pan on anything.

But to answer your question no they are not domed pans


----------



## princessOfpOi (May 26, 2006)

I've recently hit pan on Tilt, which I've only had for a year and didnt think I used very often! I'm nearly a quarter of the way into Old Gold and Teal..


----------



## Ambi (May 26, 2006)

Wow, I finally know what it feels like, I hit pan on my Twinks. I nearly wet myself. No seriously, I knew I was loving it harder than any other shadow but seeing the pan after only few months use still made me freak a little


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I know Brandi, are we really the only people from Hawaii?Wow._

 
no! i'm here too!


----------



## holly_ho (May 27, 2006)

I hit the bottom of Chimpagne a while ago but I use it almost every day.  I've gone thru tons of eyeshadows before, mostly 'frost' ones.  They are so soft so they get used up quickly...I've finished Nylon, Pink Freeze, Swish, Jest, Tilt, Amber Lights, and a lot of other ones, and tons of my right now have the pan showing!  I've never come close to finishing a pigment though!


----------



## Parishoon (May 28, 2006)

i see myself finishing gold dusk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (must make the call to the counter,grr)
i've mixed it into my lotion for a gawgus shimmery glow, oh i love it so.
i've also worn it about 3 days a week since i got it.


----------



## 2talll4u (May 28, 2006)

I'm hitting pan on Soba, Beaded and Earthly Delight. My Coppering is crumbled (I dont remember dropping it though) And my Greensmoke crumbled when I dropped my palette by accident (NOOOOO).  I'm aslo seeing pan on trax, but thats due to a depotting mishap.  And I think I've used up a shroom and maybe ricepaper and never replaced....dont remember, I thought I had those two at one time....and I am thinking about buying again.


----------



## XoXo (May 29, 2006)

I hit pan on Naked you MSF and Im very close to hitting pan on gateux ( sp? ) e/s and stars n rockets e/s


----------



## LisaR (May 29, 2006)

I'm on my third pan of Espresso & Concrete, my second of Shroom & Trax & Kid, and my second on Mocha blush. I'm close to pan on Coppering, Plummage, Trax, Orb and Vanilla. I only have two pigments (Vanilla and Tan) and I've used them on eyes, lips, body, liner, hair...I don't think I'll EVER use them up!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2007)

i finished a sample jar of gold dusk *proud grin*


----------



## medusalox (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't finished anything yet. I'm greedy though...I cut samples out of some of my pigment jars for my friends, and now, looking into that jar that's missing 1/4 tsp...all I feel is fear that OMG I'M RUNNING OUT even though it's like...95% full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have some dips forming..in Guacamole, Meadowland, and Nylon. I'm probably going to hit the pan on Nylon soon.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 12, 2007)

not a pigment or msf but...

i've hit the pan on my woodwinked, bronze and cork eyeshadow, and i've only had them since the summer!


----------



## amoona (Jan 12, 2007)

NEVER hit pan on anything and THANK GOD! The regular stuff is fine but if I hit pan or have an empty LE pigment I'll cry my eyes out. The only dip I have is in Brule and Sumptous Olive but no pan yet.

I haven't even run out of my sample pigments.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 12, 2007)

my shroom is starting to have a little hole in it.. but thats it!


----------



## redambition (Jan 12, 2007)

I only have one pigment - entremauve. i don't think i'll ever finish it - there's just so much of it!

i hit pan on my shroom after about 8 months or so, i'm not really sure as i can't remember exacctly when i bought it. there's a nice big gaping bit of pan in it. I've also totally finished a mac select sheer loose powder (on my second one), hit pan on a select sheer pressed (there's a 1.5cm ring clinging to the outside of the pan), gone through 3 studio techs and hit pan on the fourth, and finished a bottle of brush cleanser. this is all in 12 months of using MAC makeup.

non mac, i hit pan on my body shop all in one face base (powder foundation) after 2.5 months and i don't even wear it that often


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2007)

i have 20plus bottles of full sized pigments...and i as one girl mentioned....they will go into the list of items i have to allocate in my will....lol


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

the only things i've actually finished are foundations and mascaras. the only sizeable dip i have is in surreal, and that's because i dropped it and a lot of it crumbled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for my pigments.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i better have a daughter who loves make-up. aw that'll be fun


----------



## franimal (Jan 14, 2007)

ive finished 75% of my melody shadow. i think once ive almost used something up and the pan shows i become too scared to use it as much.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 14, 2007)

i hit pan on my bronze e/s a loong time ago. i've had it for over a year.


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 14, 2007)

I finished my porcelain pink MSF yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good thing i got a backup


----------



## nup (Jan 14, 2007)

A full pigment jar are you serious? That would never finish! The worst part is I love the colours and I keep buying them so I'm running out of space!
As for MSF I wouldn't know, I only have lightscapade.​


----------



## Ambi (Jan 14, 2007)

I have about 15% left of my Twillery, that's the only shadow so far I've almost used up. I've hit pan on several shadows though but that's because I tend to "drill a hole" in my shadows by always dipping the brush in the same spot, should learn out of it... Twinks is the next used, about 50% left.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2007)

i dont think ill ever finish mine..

its full !

decided to share it with my sisters..3 others


----------



## Caderas (Jan 14, 2007)

i think the only products i've ever finished was foundation/face stuff a few years ago when i actually used it.  other than that, i think it'll be years for me to finish my pigments.  i bought Vanilla pigment in March 2006 and i've used it probably everyday to equal 6 or 7 months out of the 10 i've owned it and it's probably got only 5% used MAX.

worth my $20!


----------



## KIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, I havent even hit a dent in the little holiday pigment jar. And i've only used up shroom once. Im on my second jar as well...


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have only finished a studio-stick concealer... and that took me ohhhhhh... 8 months or so.  I'm not even halfway done with my studio fix fluid that I've had since it first came out -- and I use it every day!!!  The only dips I see in my eyeshadows/MSFs are from ones that I dropped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I can see myself finishing off dazzleray pigment, however.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 15, 2007)

ive never finished a lipglass

but finished my 2nd touch lipstick


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 15, 2007)

i have a dip in my Sweet Lust e/s and one of my Creme De Violet e/s

i've seen the pan of Amber Lights & Steamy e/s because they smashed up inside the pot so they're pigments now. 

I dont know how she does it but my mom hits the pan of Felt Blue e/s you can see alot of silver pan lol and she only had it...3 months jeesh, everyday use tho


----------



## ellemarie (Feb 15, 2007)

I hit pan on Forgery, but only because that was my only highlighter color during a year or two of college.  I'm about to hit pan on one of my Shrooms.  I've almost used up all of my Luna CCB, but I suppose it's more common for people to use those up.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love hitting the pan on makeup, it's such a satisfying feeling not to mention it totally legitimizes going to get a brand new item to replace the used up one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got into eye shadows & pigments last year so I haven't hit pan yet but there's a nice dip in my shroom and I swear I dig harder everyday hoping I see pan soon!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Feb 15, 2007)

I've gone through one Naked Lunch e/s, and I can see the pan on the one I'm using now. I've hit the pan with Mulch e/s, and my Sunbasque blush is 90 percent gone.


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

I have only ever used up foundations and Blot powder - which I it pan on worryingly quickly!  Never on pigments though - I would have to mix them up as body paint to use all that up!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 17, 2007)

i see a sizable pan in my folie e/s. I use it as a brow powder


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2007)

The only thing I seem to hit pan on is Brule ES and Vanilla ES.  I never really finish lipsticks or lipglasses.  I either get tired of the colour or I pitch them as their time is up (don't want them to go stale).  However, I am pretty darn close to hitting pan with my first MSF Natural.  I LOVE THOSE BABIES!


----------



## HotLady1970 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm does "Hitting a pan" include finishing a jar of Pearlizer?


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 18, 2007)

It's never happened for me...ever!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hit pan on my parfait amour and used an entire golden bronzer in less then a year


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

not an e/s or msf - but i've hit pan on my blushes, and i've just finished my dark soul and sunnydaze pigments.


----------



## Katura (Mar 6, 2007)

I've gone through 2 black tied e/s (on my way to a third, I think its my staple), one dazzlelight e/s...My shooting star MSF is flat and starting its way to a sinking in the center....agh...I can see the pan in my beauty powder from the patternmaker collection as well!


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I hit pan on Jest a few weeks ago (had it about a year now). I use it as a highlight. It felt weird, I thought there was actually more in those pans! lol

It will still take me a while to finish it...

I doubt I'll ever finish a whole pigment!


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 6, 2007)

i've never finished an entire product.  i have a medium-sized dip in my sprout e/s (that was the first eyeshadow i ever got, and you should've seen the way i used to dig into it with my brush. xD  i've come to use less product for the same/better color payoff.)  i also have a very small dip in my beauty marked and gorgeous gold e/s.  i've never even finished an entire foundation...i can't imagine using up a whole jar of pigment!  i use vanilla pigment as my highlight every day that i wear eyeshadow, sometimes on my cheeks, and i've mixed what seemed like a ton of it into foundation for a makeup challenge, and there still isn't any visible dent.


----------



## Tash (Mar 7, 2007)

I've hit pan on the Studio Fix powder and am almost out of studio fluid fix.  I've got a dent in Expensive Pink, Goldmine, and Dazzlelight too.


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 7, 2007)

I finished 4 Studio Fix compact foundations, 1 select SPF foundation, 1 lipglass and my blot powder (compact) is also almost done.

I've hit pan on ~7 e/s but then again I always use it up in the middle first


----------



## baby_love (Mar 7, 2007)

hmmm....I have finished a jar of Pink Pearl, Teal (which was only half full anyways) A Spiked eyebrow pencil, 1 fibre rich lash AND I think that's it haha.  I almost ran out of Spring Bean l/g, but I lost it.


----------



## Ella_ (Mar 7, 2007)

I just finished a jar of rose pigment. I had it for about 6 months and used it all the time. As an eyeshadow, blush, mixed in lipgloss, I even made a lipstick using it and some lipmixes. Oh and in nail varnish as well.

I need another,


----------



## elisha24 (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't have full size pigments because I have never even finished a sample one. My Petticoat is starting to flatten out and I've stopped using it because I love it so much if I saw pan I would cry. 
I've finished 4 studio fixs, 2 studio techs and a moisture cover. Hit major pan on Goldbit and Pretty Baby beauty powder


----------

